# Shane Ford- Elk Guide



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Does anyone have any information about this guy? Does anyone know what unit he guides on? Apparently it is a CWMU.

PM me info if you would like...

THANKS>


----------



## fishbate (Jan 18, 2008)

Shayne Ford is listed on the following link for three CWMU:

Scofield East
Soldier Summit
Wallsburg

wildlife.utah.gov/maps/public/list_cwmus.php


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks!!! A friend of mine just won a hunt with him through Huntin Fool and we are trying to figure out what unit the hunt is on.

Has anyone hunted with him on any of these? Any info is appreciated.


----------



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

FishlakeElkHunter said:


> Thanks!!! A friend of mine just won a hunt with him through Huntin Fool and we are trying to figure out what unit the hunt is on.
> 
> Has anyone hunted with him on any of these? Any info is appreciated.


He is a great guy and he manages soldier summit and wallsburg


----------

